# Sabots



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JUST AN F.Y.I.

I was looking for a .40 cal. Sabot for my .45 cal. CVA Optima Pro. I visited the local Sporting Good stores, and nothing. I did find some Hornady brand Sabots, but I wanted the Harvester Crush Rib. I found them with a Google search, and at a better price than Cabelas! 

MidSouth Shooting Supply is the place. $7.83 for 50. to offset the shipping ($9.95) I ordered 200 of them, and other goodies. :mrgreen:

So if you need some "stuff" take a look at them.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Good find! I bought some Hornady SST 300gr bullets and did the initial sight in with my new scope. I was very pleased with how they shot. However, I've been doing a lot of research and I hear nothing but good things about the Hornady XTP .452 pistol bullets. I may have to pick some up from that website for the actual hunt.

Just to make sure I'm looking at it all right, I would need these bullets: https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item/0000345230/45-caliber-point452-diameter-300-grain-xtp-with-cannelure-50-count with this sabot: https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item/00072h15045br/50-caliber-crush-rib-black-sabots-holds-45-caliber-bullets-50-pack, correct?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sabot's are usually color coded. For the 50 cals, black means a .452" bullet, green means .429"

There are probably exceptions to this (barnes red sabots etc), but that was the original intent.


-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Sabot's are usually color coded. For the 50 cals, black means a .452" bullet, green means .429"
> 
> There are probably exceptions to this (barnes red sabots etc), but that was the original intent.
> 
> -DallanC


Right, I was just making sure I had the right ones figured out. I've bought bullets that came with sabots before but this will be the first time getting them separately.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When the first inlines came out, barrel bore diameter varied quite a bit as MFGs were experimenting. So sometimes you did use a green sabot with a .452 bullet if you had a muzzleloader that was overbore (some White rifles). People tried all kinds of combinations to try and figure out what was the most accurate in their guns.

I was lucky in that Remington came out and said they designed the 700ML around the hornady green sabot and the 240gr XTP over Pyrodex. That combo has been hands down the most accurate. I've occasionally tried different powders and things but I always return to that original load.

Later I rebarreled my T/C Hawkin sidelock with a barrel identical to the Rem in both bore diameter and twist. Its absolutely just as accurate and reliable as the Rem, hence my aversion to gun restrictions based on hammer.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I like midsouth also Natchez isn't bad either. I hate cheaper than dirt because their shipping costs are ridiculous. Usually 3X what it should be to ship anything. I refuse to buy anything from Cheaper (cheater) than dirt anymore because of their shipping increases and what they did when .22LR were in short supply. Retailers need to learn that they can run customers off and then they lose a lifetime of business.


----------

